# RSS News Feeds > RSS News Feeds >  International Music Mastercourses with Carlo Aonzo - Cividale del

## NewsFetcher

On tap from our workshop/camps calendar: 

August 3, 2020 - International Music Mastercourses with Carlo Aonzo, Cividale del Friuli, Italy

See event details...

For a full list of all known future mandolin workshops and camps, visit the Mandolin Cafe's comprehensive Workshop and Camps page.

 Subscribe to the Cafe's workshop news feed using this link.

----------

